# SSBBW's in Sydney



## casey77 (Oct 14, 2009)

Any SSBBW's in Sydney or the Sydney area?:eat2:


----------



## SocialbFly (Oct 14, 2009)

casey77 said:


> Any SSBBW's in Sydney or the Sydney area?:eat2:



Is that your way of saying hello? i am sure all the SSBBWs in Sydney are equally smitten.


----------



## Inhibited (Oct 14, 2009)

SocialbFly said:


> Is that your way of saying hello? i am sure all the SSBBWs in Sydney are equally smitten.



lol you tell him Socialbfly


----------



## Shosh (Oct 14, 2009)

SocialbFly said:


> Is that your way of saying hello? i am sure all the SSBBWs in Sydney are equally smitten.



Yes I was very put off by the lip licking smilie.


----------



## mergirl (Oct 14, 2009)

Susannah said:


> Yes I was very put off by the lip licking smilie.


I know! Is he looking to eat one?


----------



## SocialbFly (Oct 14, 2009)

mergirl said:


> I know! Is he looking to eat one?



hmmm, maybe i was sassy too quickly??? hahahaha


----------



## casey77 (Oct 15, 2009)

hope I did not offend. Just arrived and want to get to know people.


----------



## 1300 Class (Oct 15, 2009)

In english, we say "g'day, hows things?"


----------



## Inhibited (Oct 15, 2009)

Give him a break he is from Sydney, he doesn't know any better


----------



## littlefairywren (Oct 15, 2009)

Poor casey77! I keep popping in to see if things have improved


----------



## Inhibited (Oct 15, 2009)

littlefairywren said:


> Poor casey77! I keep popping in to see if things have improved



aww am just joking, welcome Casey..


----------



## MamaLisa (Oct 15, 2009)

melbourne here sorry!


----------



## 1300 Class (Oct 15, 2009)

Inhibited said:


> Give him a break he is from Sydney, he doesn't know any better


I was going to say that, but you Mexicans can get hot-headed.



*

*starts inter-state rivalry..


----------



## Inhibited (Oct 15, 2009)

Australian Lord said:


> I was going to say that, but you Mexicans can get hot-headed.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



lmao, umm i don't get it, Mexicans?? 

I have no rivalry, i <3 brisbane, would move there in an instant.


----------



## littlefairywren (Oct 15, 2009)

Haha, the gloves are off. This means war.....mexicans you say!!!


----------



## 1300 Class (Oct 16, 2009)

We all know what they say, you know, goes on down there, south of 'the Tweed'..



> lmao, umm i don't get it, Mexicans??


See:


> The term Mexican is Australian slang used by Queenslanders to refer to New South Welshmen (the state of New South Wales is located to the south of the state of Queensland).



I hence make the followign statement:
_New South Wales is currently at war with a neighbouring superior state called Queensland which is superior in every single way, including Rugby League._


----------



## Shosh (Oct 16, 2009)

Australian Lord said:


> We all know what they say, you know, goes on down there, south of 'the Tweed'..
> 
> 
> See:
> ...



Both Queensland and New South Wales suck.


----------



## 1300 Class (Oct 16, 2009)

*blows big raspberry towards Victoria*.


----------



## Inhibited (Oct 16, 2009)

Australian Lord said:


> We all know what they say, you know, goes on down there, south of 'the Tweed'..
> 
> 
> See:
> ...



umm i don't remember Queensland making it to the grand final this year or in 2008 or in 2007 for that matter..... We can mention what happened in 2006, i used to go for the Broncos, gordy was a legend.


----------



## Shosh (Oct 16, 2009)

Inhibited said:


> umm i don't remember Queensland making it to the grand final this year or in 2008 or in 2007 for that matter..... We can mention what happened in 2006, i used to go for the Broncos, gordy was a legend.



Yes! Melbourne Storm won this year! Hahahahahahaha!


----------



## Inhibited (Oct 16, 2009)

Susannah said:


> Yes! Melbourne Storm won this year! Hahahahahahaha!



OUCH!!!! that hurts.. no further comment:really sad:


----------



## 1300 Class (Oct 16, 2009)

Susannah said:


> Yes! Melbourne Storm won this year! Hahahahahahaha!


Well Rugby Union* then... (oh wait, quickly shuts trap), uhh cricket then! Huzzah. 

*The real Rugby.


----------



## Inhibited (Oct 16, 2009)

Australian Lord said:


> Well Rugby Union* then... (oh wait, quickly shuts trap), uhh cricket then! Huzzah.
> 
> *The real Rugby.



isn't there just one Rugby team, The Wallabies ??


----------



## 1300 Class (Oct 16, 2009)

If your an Australian perhaps. Though Queensland Reds (huzzah!), NSW Warratah's, ACT Brumbies and Western Force supporters would disagree.


----------



## eyeswidenow (Oct 16, 2009)

Hello, I must be a lot older than most of you. I was born in Queensland and the slang terms used by people in Brisvegas then for people from other states were:
NSW - cockroaches
Vic - mexicans
WA - sandgropers
Tas - two headers
SA - crow eaters
Oh - and we were - banana benders
I am not condoning these terms mind you! Just relating what was around while I was growing up and always a 'friendly rivalry' thing. In fact there was the same friendly rivalry between south east Queesland and FNQ as well - anything from around Townsville up I suppose.

When I was in WA a lot of people I knew referrred to the rest of the states as "other siders"



Inhibited said:


> isn't there just one Rugby team, The Wallabies ??


Oh no...there's lots. But there is just one Rugby...Union...the game they play in heaven. 


Australian Lord said:


> Well Rugby Union*
> *The real Rugby.


Oh indeed yes!


----------



## 1300 Class (Oct 16, 2009)

> Oh no...there's lots. But there is just one Rugby...Union...the game they play in heaven.


Someone who speaks to my heart!


----------



## Shosh (Oct 16, 2009)

I have seen one Rugby Union game. Australia played Italy. Union is a little more refined, whereas League has more bogans playing it.


----------



## Inhibited (Oct 16, 2009)

Australian Lord said:


> If your an Australian perhaps. Though Queensland Reds (huzzah!), NSW Warratah's, ACT Brumbies and Western Force supporters would disagree.



Shame on me, now that you mention it i have heard of the 
NSW Warratah's :doh:



eyeswidenow said:


> Hello, I must be a lot older than most of you. I was born in Queensland and the slang terms used by people in Brisvegas then for people from other states were:
> NSW - cockroaches
> Vic - mexicans
> WA - sandgropers
> ...


----------



## littlefairywren (Oct 16, 2009)

eyeswidenow said:


> Hello, I must be a lot older than most of you. I was born in Queensland and the slang terms used by people in Brisvegas then for people from other states were:
> NSW - cockroaches
> Vic - mexicans
> WA - sandgropers
> ...



I have heard a couple of these terms too, but I am totally lost with all the sport talk on this thread lol.....god I am so unAustralian
Susannah, I haven't heard the term "bogan" for ages. That made me choke on my cuppa this morning, I started giggling so hard!


----------



## ladle (Oct 16, 2009)

eyeswidenow said:


> Hello, I must be a lot older than most of you. I was born in Queensland and the slang terms used by people in Brisvegas then for people from other states were:
> NSW - cockroaches
> Vic - mexicans
> WA - sandgropers
> ...



PHEW, glad I'm merely a sheep-shagger!


----------



## Inhibited (Oct 16, 2009)

Susannah, I haven't heard the term "bogan" for ages. That made me choke on my cuppa this morning, I started giggling so hard![/QUOTE]

lol we say "Bogan" all the time, i think it has replaced the word "westie".


----------



## littlefairywren (Oct 16, 2009)

ladle said:


> PHEW, glad I'm merely a sheep-shagger!



Well, at least you don't have those hairy feet


----------



## eyeswidenow (Oct 17, 2009)

ladle said:


> PHEW, glad I'm merely a sheep-shagger!


LOL - oh I'm sorry I forgot our cousins across the pond. Forgive me  


Inhibited said:


> Susannah, I haven't heard the term "bogan" for ages. That made me choke on my cuppa this morning, I started giggling so hard!



lol we say "Bogan" all the time, i think it has replaced the word "westie".[/QUOTE]
 My kids now say "bogan" as well! Bogan, Bevan and Yobbos were the ones we used growing up. Westie was Sydney/NSW I think (?) Bevan has died out I think - not sure (?). I still use bogan and yobbo too!


----------



## mossystate (Oct 17, 2009)

eyeswidenow said:


> Hello, I must be a lot older than most of you. I was born in Queensland and the slang terms used by people in Brisvegas then for people from other states were:
> NSW - cockroaches
> Vic - mexicans
> WA - sandgropers
> ...



Not condoning it...just enjoying repeating it. I mean, if something was around when you were a kid..then by all means.

When you have a group of HUMAN BEINGS included in a very negative list.....it is RACIST. Don't bs anybody by saying it is just about a country south of another.

Cockroaches and Mexicans. Just a little fun...that has been reported. Now let's see.


----------



## Inhibited (Oct 17, 2009)

NSW are Cockroaches, we even have a mascot... i'm not going to speak for the Victorians though.

Mascot doll and advert 

View attachment 2008_nswmascdoll.jpg


View attachment state-of-origin.jpg


----------



## littlefairywren (Oct 17, 2009)

Inhibited said:


> NSW are Cockroaches, we even have a mascot... i'm not going to speak for the Victorians though.
> 
> Mascot doll and advert



I learn something new everyday. I have never seen those before....must be living under a rock:doh:


----------



## 1300 Class (Oct 18, 2009)

> When you have a group of HUMAN BEINGS included in a very negative list.....it is RACIST. Don't bs anybody by saying it is just about a country south of another.


Actually its more about friendly jousting, because we are all Australians in the end. Just quite a few times throughout the year we put state before country, particulary when it comes to sport and a bit of friendly competitiveness. In Queensland, pretty much anyone south of the Tweed (a river on the QLD/NSW border) can be labelled a Mexican, just as they label us banna-benders, cane-toads and a whole range other things. 

Its not racist. Its not really negative. Indeed, many of the terms have become a sort of indeerment. Friendly banter at the most.


----------



## 1300 Class (Oct 18, 2009)

Inhibited said:


> Susannah, I haven't heard the term "bogan" for ages. That made me choke on my cuppa this morning, I started giggling so hard!


That reminds me of those series of sketches on the Ronnie Johns Half Hour Show that used to be on 10. 


> Poofta Bogan


----------



## littlefairywren (Oct 18, 2009)

Australian Lord said:


> That reminds me of those series of sketches on the Ronnie Johns Half Hour Show that used to be on 10.



Haha I remember that


----------



## Inhibited (Oct 18, 2009)

Australian Lord said:


> That reminds me of those series of sketches on the Ronnie Johns Half Hour Show that used to be on 10.





littlefairywren said:


> I have heard a couple of these terms too, but I am totally lost with all the sport talk on this thread lol.....god I am so unAustralian
> Susannah, I haven't heard the term "bogan" for ages. That made me choke on my cuppa this morning, I started giggling so hard!



lol LFW deserves all the credit for the quote, i didn't quote right so i looked like i said it, sorry for the confusion.:doh:


----------



## mossystate (Oct 18, 2009)

Australian Lord said:


> Actually its more about friendly jousting, because we are all Australians in the end. Just quite a few times throughout the year we put state before country, particulary when it comes to sport and a bit of friendly competitiveness. In Queensland, pretty much anyone south of the Tweed (a river on the QLD/NSW border) can be labelled a Mexican, just as they label us banna-benders, cane-toads and a whole range other things.
> 
> Its not racist. Its not really negative. Indeed, many of the terms have become a sort of indeerment. Friendly banter at the most.



Yeah, I get that it is friendly jousting between some of you. This does not make it any less racist. Doesn't mean that when these names were decided, that they were just picked innocently out of a hat. There were/are ugly reasons for them...and you know it. How many countries are south of other countries...and yet...Mexico is chosen. 

You even brought out the old chestnut about Mexicans being hot headed. The ' friendly rivalry ' is not between you and the people you smear. No, you would probably take great care to not say this shit around the wrong people, because, if THEY asked you why , you would actually have to think...really think about the ugliness behind it....and that would spoil your friendly rivalries with your countrymen...and...you just wouldn't dare.

yeah, it's all about geography.....you can't sanitize this


----------



## Shosh (Oct 18, 2009)

mossystate said:


> Yeah, I get that it is friendly jousting between some of you. This does not make it any less racist. Doesn't mean that when these names were decided, that they were just picked innocently out of a hat. There were/are ugly reasons for them...and you know it. How many countries are south of other countries...and yet...Mexico is chosen.
> 
> You even brought out the old chestnut about Mexicans being hot headed. The ' friendly rivalry ' is not between you and the people you smear. No, you would probably take great care to not say this shit around the wrong people, because, if THEY asked you why , you would actually have to think...really think about the ugliness behind it....and that would spoil your friendly rivalries with your countrymen...and...you just wouldn't dare.
> 
> yeah, it's all about geography.....you can't sanitize this



Don't make it into something it is not.

The term is used as a geographical reference only . There is no racist or malicious intent.
It is Aussie jocularity.

You not being an Australian would maybe not understand that.

One of my very dearest friends Mimosa comes from a Mexican American background, and I am sure if I explained this to her, she would understand it just fine.

Storm in a teacup stuff.


----------



## Shosh (Oct 18, 2009)

Remember before Eric Bana was a star, he played Poida ( Peter) the bogan, complete with a mullet?
Hilarious.
View attachment n87085736883_3483.jpg


Yes ladies Eric Bana is an Australian, we breed em cute here.


----------



## Inhibited (Oct 18, 2009)

I don't see how "Cockroach" is racist, its a bug, that i will sadly admit Queenslanders squish nearly every year :sad:


----------



## Shosh (Oct 18, 2009)

Inhibited said:


> I don't see how "Cockroach" is racist, its a bug, that i will sadly admit Queenslanders squish nearly every year :sad:



They squish Cane Toads up there too!

Is that what happened to Peter Beattie?


----------



## Shosh (Oct 18, 2009)

Remember Michelle and Ferret the bogans on Fast Forward?

I used to love watching Michelle's bogan dance.

View attachment n32042519728_5967.jpg


Fast Forward was an Australian comedy show


----------



## Inhibited (Oct 18, 2009)

Susannah said:


> Remember Michelle and Ferret the bogans on Fast Forward?
> 
> I used to love watching Michelle's bogan dance.
> 
> ...



lol i used to like them too, i must admit though, i didn't really get "Poida"....


----------



## Shosh (Oct 18, 2009)

Inhibited said:


> lol i used to like them too, i must admit though, i didn't really get "Poida"....



Poida ( The bogan pronunciation of Peter) was just a bogan who loved drinking VB, and goin to Mt Panorama for the V8 racin every year mate!
He even used to wear moccies.

Oh man. Moccies in the street. Not a good look.


----------



## littlefairywren (Oct 18, 2009)

Susannah said:


> Remember Michelle and Ferret the bogans on Fast Forward?
> 
> I used to love watching Michelle's bogan dance.
> 
> ...



OMG yes, loved Michelle....she made me laugh so hard I would get a stitch


----------



## Inhibited (Oct 18, 2009)

Susannah said:


> Poida ( The bogan pronunciation of Peter) was just a bogan who loved drinking VB, and goin to Mt Panorama for the V8 racin every year mate!
> He even used to wear moccies.
> 
> Oh man. Moccies in the street. Not a good look.



lol they have been replaced with crocs, another bad look


----------



## 1300 Class (Oct 18, 2009)

Was just watching some Poida clips on youtube the other day, and classic!



> -snip mossystate-


What Shosh said.


----------



## Shosh (Oct 18, 2009)

Australian Lord said:


> Was just watching some Poida clips on youtube the other day, and classic!
> 
> 
> What Shosh said.



I understood what was being said here.

My own brother and his wife call me The Mexican when I go to visit them. Why? Because they live up North, and I live in a southern state. Nothing more, nothing less. It is geographical.

I really must make it up to Queensland sometime Jack. You can shout me tea.


----------



## Webmaster (Oct 18, 2009)

What can I say. Yesterday I was at the Renaissance Faire where the library had a book sale. In one of the old hardcover ones from roughly 1930 was a classification of races that would raise more than a few eyebrows today. I also watched an episode of the "Sea Hunt" show from the late 1950s where Lloyd Bridges' commentary about women would be utterly unacceptable today. And I recall how a couple of years ago I was enjoying a Speedy Gonzalez cartoon with my son just to be harshly reprimanded for watching such racist crap.

Times they are a'changin' and mostly for the better, and perceptions and sensitivities do, too. As an international citizen I am very aware that different parts of the world cringe at different things (and believe me, the world out there cringes at quite a few of our own habits and customs....). So let's not become a humorless moral police judging the world by our own standards of political correctness.


----------



## Shosh (Oct 18, 2009)

Webmaster said:


> What can I say. Yesterday I was at the Renaissance Faire where the library had a book sale. In one of the old hardcover ones from roughly 1930 was a classification of races that would raise more than a few eyebrows today. I also watched an episode of the "Sea Hunt" show from the late 1950s where Lloyd Bridges' commentary about women would be utterly unacceptable today. And I recall how a couple of years ago I was enjoying a Speedy Gonzalez cartoon with my son just to be harshly reprimanded for watching such racist crap.
> 
> Times they are a'changin' and mostly for the better, and perceptions and sensitivities do, too. As an international citizen I am very aware that different parts of the world cringe at different things (and believe me, the world out there cringes at quite a few of our own habits and customs....). So let's not become a humorless moral police judging the world by our own standards of political correctness.



Yes.
I am the first to stand up to anybody who was being racist in any manner, in any real way. I do not tolerate it. This is NOT what is happening here.
As I said the term "Mexican" here is almost a term of affection that people use to tease us southerners.


----------



## mossystate (Oct 18, 2009)

Webmaster said:


> What can I say. Yesterday I was at the Renaissance Faire where the library had a book sale. In one of the old hardcover ones from roughly 1930 was a classification of races that would raise more than a few eyebrows today. I also watched an episode of the "Sea Hunt" show from the late 1950s where Lloyd Bridges' commentary about women would be utterly unacceptable today. And I recall how a couple of years ago I was enjoying a Speedy Gonzalez cartoon with my son just to be harshly reprimanded for watching such racist crap.
> 
> Times they are a'changin' and mostly for the better, and perceptions and sensitivities do, too. As an international citizen I am very aware that different parts of the world cringe at different things (and believe me, the world out there cringes at quite a few of our own habits and customs....). So let's not become a humorless moral police judging the world by our own standards of political correctness.



So, you do think this is a lil racist. Is it a matter of the degree of racism? Is it that in the good old days, people had great senses of humor ( no matter if it was at the expense of others...whole groups of people ) ? Nobody likes being " harshly reprimanded ", but I am not sure how that others are sticks in the mud. I am never impressed when people say, " well..yeah...but it used to be REALLY BAD...so chill ". 
---

Had to log out and take a look at the post left to me by Susannah. To say that this is just about geography...that's ignorant. A bit...tiniest bit...of thought goes into this kind of thing. Of all the countries south of other countries...they chose Mexico. So, is it a matter of being blindfolded and tossing a dart at a map? Someone said something about a country...and a group of people ( implied )... inferior to a ' superior ' country/group of people. That's the only way this good natured ribbing can happen. See, now at least that is honest, and not some scrambling to continue a grand tradition, by being foolish about the energy behind the chosing. If this is just about a lil geography, then the cockroach could be changed to...oh, I don't know..........butterfly!! We are not talking about negatives...right? 

Did I really read how you are going to ask a Mexican friend about this?!? LOL We all know that if we want to feel good about our wee racist ways ( to just say that you/we do not participate in racism in annnny way, does not make it so ), we go to the source, by golly. If some Mexicans are fine with it...all is dandy. Now, MY Mexican ( roomie/friend ) was BORN in Mexico, and I know he would not take a liking to the subject at hand. I guess MY Mexican would win...right?...( well, unless the nice Mimosa was born in Mexico, and then we would have to have some kind of tie-breaker! * puts on mah thinking cap ).

Listen. Just stop justifying what something is. Has it been around for a while and some people don't get the stink...probably. To go on about how there is nothing rotten about the origins...is stupid. Also, seems that you are not respecting the geniuses who came up with this. Doubt they want you sanitizing their work. 

Oy.


----------



## Shosh (Oct 18, 2009)

mossystate said:


> So, you do think this is a lil racist. Is it a matter of the degree of racism? Is it that in the good old days, people had great senses of humor ( no matter if it was at the expense of others...whole groups of people ) ? Nobody likes being " harshly reprimanded ", but I am not sure how that others are sticks in the mud. I am never impressed when people say, " well..yeah...but it used to be REALLY BAD...so chill ".
> ---
> 
> Had to log out and take a look at the post left to me by Susannah. To say that this is just about geography...that's ignorant. A bit...tiniest bit...of thought goes into this kind of thing. Of all the countries south of other countries...they chose Mexico. So, is it a matter of being blindfolded and tossing a dart at a map? Someone said something about a country...and a group of people ( implied )... inferior to a ' superior ' country/group of people. That's the only way this good natured ribbing can happen. See, now at least that is honest, and not some scrambling to continue a grand tradition, by being foolish about the energy behind the chosing. If this is just about a lil geography, then the cockroach could be changed to...oh, I don't know..........butterfly!! We are not talking about negatives...right?
> ...



As I said it is a geographical observation. You will not get your second rep star by turning this into something that it is not.
People will still light heartedly refer to me as a Mexican when I travel up the coast to my brother's place, that will not change despite your non sensical ramblings.

I am the grandaughter of Hungarian Jewish immigrants, and had family perish in the holocaust, I know true racism when I see or hear it.

Lighten up Francis.


----------



## mossystate (Oct 18, 2009)

Susannah said:


> > As I said it is a geographical observation.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Sugar (Oct 18, 2009)

Susannah said:


> As I said it is a geographical observation. You will not get your second rep star by turning this into something that it is not.
> People will still light heartedly refer to me as a Mexican when I travel up the coast to my brother's place, that will not change despite your non sensical ramblings.
> 
> I am the grandaughter of Hungarian Jewish immigrants, and had family perish in the holocaust, I know true racism when I see or hear it.
> ...



I'm the daughter of a migrant farm worker. It's creepy that you justify YOUR comments based on the trials of your family. I don't see a tattoo on your arm and I've never picked a cherry. 

Own what you say...but recognize that people may not like it. Dismissing them when in the same stroke you'd want to be respected is obtuse.


----------



## 1300 Class (Oct 18, 2009)

> I really must make it up to Queensland sometime Jack. You can shout me tea.


For what you posted, I'll shout you more than that! *solidarity*
-


> -snip mossy-


Nothing more than a rambling bully who wants to force their own obtuse views on other people. 

Once again, Mossy has missed the point and gone off half-cocked. 


> Of all the countries south of other countries...they chose Mexico.


Because its a massive example of a country having a prominant southern neighbour and since we are influenced by American culture to a certain dergree, its an example that many people can relate to. It doesn't actually have any negative remarks to it. None. You are the one making it negative. Your the one placing a new definition out of its used context here. 



> then the cockroach could be changed to...oh, I don't know..........butterfly!! We are not talking about negatives...right?


It boggles the mind really. I can honestly say I have never heard anything so daft. Oh wait, theres more. 



> Listen. Just stop justifying what something is.


Your the one making a massive issue out of it. Your the one whose turned this into a big thing. Before you mosied up, there were a couple of people have a bit of fun as a bit of a joke and a laugh between them of which it might have seemed strange and a bit alien to outsiders (most non Australians or Kiwis (OMG racist because that refers to a nation by something else, naughty, naughty, naughty) because they don't understand the principal and context and nature of the banter. You can desconstruct it all you like and twist it into meaning whatever you want it to mean, but thats your business and since you've already got your knickers in a knot about it, theres not much I can say to really do anything.


----------



## mossystate (Oct 18, 2009)

pedal...pedal...pedal

AL, calling something what it is, is not bullying...and it is certainly not " force ". How, dramatic. You keep on keepin' on, and I will be sure to do the same. 

Remember to stretch after all that pedaling. Don't want to cramp up. :happy:


----------



## Shosh (Oct 18, 2009)

mossystate said:


> Susannah said:
> 
> 
> > So it could have been annnnnny country. LOL Keep pedaling.
> ...


----------



## 1300 Class (Oct 18, 2009)

> pedal...pedal...pedal
> 
> AL, calling something what it is, is not bullying...and it is certainly not " force ". How, dramatic. You keep on keepin' on, and I will be sure to do the same.
> 
> Remember to stretch after all that pedaling. Don't want to cramp up.


And the snark award goes to *drumroll* Mossy! No suprise there...
--
Shosh, if I could rep you, I would.


----------



## Shosh (Oct 19, 2009)

Australian Lord said:


> And the snark award goes to *drumroll* Mossy! No suprise there...
> --
> Shosh, if I could rep you, I would.



You know what, I really love the Aussie larrikin spirit, our openess, our generosity, our sense of a fair go and mateship. We are known the world over for these fine traits. I am proud to be an Australian.

Oh and Casey keep a lookout for those fine SSBBW's around Sydney. I am sure they are to be found.


----------



## Shosh (Oct 19, 2009)

mossystate said:


> Keep pedaling , Susannah. lol
> 
> See, that laugh is actually a...laugh. In fact, I think I will add a * shakes head * to the mix. It is all one can do when one confronts a person who thinks explaining their racism makes it OK. You think by putting blinders on, ugliness magically evaporates and goes away.
> 
> ...



Boo Hoo. Yawn.

I understand most things perfectly. What you are spouting is utter nonsense.


----------



## James (Oct 19, 2009)

Words definitely have power but use of a word alone does not a racist make. 

I think its telling that the use of 'Mexican' might even be presumed perjorative in this conversation. Perhaps building an argument against its use, based on this presumption alone, might even re-enforce the idea that being 'Mexican' is a negative category to be in? I must confess that I'd never considered the idea that being Mexican might be a negative thing until I moved to the USA and saw the ways in which Mexicans and Americans of Mexican orgin are often subjected to severe social and economic inequity. From a British perspective, (and as I imagine it must also seem from an Australian perspective) the word 'Mexican' has no meaning further than a noun that describes a person who is from Mexico. 

I suspect that it is of little relevance whatsoever to actual Mexicans if a group of people in Australia, who live to the south of the country are colloquially termed Mexicans or not. 

Just like referring to a black person as 'black', a gay person as 'gay', a fat person as 'fat', a short person as 'short' etc etc... the intent of the use of the word is the thing that has the potential to be discriminatory or racist, not the word itself IMO.


----------



## Shosh (Oct 19, 2009)

I found this little gem on YouTube.

Michelle and Ferret the bogans on New Faces. It's a classic mate.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=simatCov_SM


----------



## Inhibited (Oct 19, 2009)

Why don't we all have a drink and let bygones be bygones


----------



## Inhibited (Oct 19, 2009)

James said:


> Words definitely have power but use of a word alone does not a racist make.
> 
> I think its telling that the use of 'Mexican' might even be presumed perjorative in this conversation. Perhaps building an argument against its use, based on this presumption alone, might even re-enforce the idea that being 'Mexican' is a negative category to be in? I must confess that I'd never considered the idea that being Mexican might be a negative thing until I moved to the USA and saw the ways in which Mexicans and Americans of Mexican orgin are often subjected to severe social and economic inequity. From a British perspective, (and as I imagine it must also seem from an Australian perspective) the word 'Mexican' has no meaning further than a noun that describes a person who is from Mexico.
> 
> ...



Fantastic post!!!


----------



## littlefairywren (Oct 19, 2009)

Susannah said:


> I found this little gem on YouTube.
> 
> Michelle and Ferret the bogans on New Faces. It's a classic mate.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=simatCov_SM



OMG, Peter Moon too
Brings back memories....thanks!


----------



## mango (Oct 19, 2009)

mossystate said:


> Not condoning it...just enjoying repeating it. I mean, if something was around when you were a kid..then by all means.
> 
> When you have a group of HUMAN BEINGS included in a very negative list.....it is RACIST. Don't bs anybody by saying it is just about a country south of another.
> 
> Cockroaches and Mexicans. Just a little fun...that has been reported. Now let's see.



*Before we go jumping the gun and labelling a whole nation of people as "RACIST", let's take a captain cook at afew regional nicknames from another country across the pond...

Alabama - Lizard State
>> Maybe lizard could be changed to...oh, I don't know..........butterfly!!


Arizona - Italy of America
>> Of all the countries south of other countries...they chose Italy


Georgia - the Cracker State
>> *cough*


Well... you know what they say about glass houses.... :doh:


:blink:*


----------



## mergirl (Oct 19, 2009)

James said:


> Words definitely have power but use of a word alone does not a racist make.
> 
> I think its telling that the use of 'Mexican' might even be presumed perjorative in this conversation. Perhaps building an argument against its use, based on this presumption alone, might even re-enforce the idea that being 'Mexican' is a negative category to be in? I must confess that I'd never considered the idea that being Mexican might be a negative thing until I moved to the USA and saw the ways in which Mexicans and Americans of Mexican orgin are often subjected to severe social and economic inequity. From a British perspective, (and as I imagine it must also seem from an Australian perspective) the word 'Mexican' has no meaning further than a noun that describes a person who is from Mexico.
> 
> ...


Yeah, i didn't actually know what the fuss was about...I was just thinking "Mexico is south of north America". I think a lot of the time people will say things they don't realise will offend people, though when people come out and say they are offended by it, isn't it time to appologise for hurting them and stop doing it? 
Like when Scorsese said "coloured". He is from Norway and English is his second language and so didn't realise that some people might take offense... when informed that some people do on 'here' he appologised and wont use the term here 'coloured again.


----------



## Friday (Oct 19, 2009)

I have never heard of Arizona being referred to as the Italy of America and I would want to know the basis of that supposed nickname before I decided it was intended as an insult. For all I (or you) know, it could be that there is a large population with Italian immigrant forefathers living there much like Little Italy in NYC. How many Mexicans do you have in Australia? I thought so.

And really Mango, do you think you could produce a lizard or cracker that is offended by the use of the term? Call each other insectile or non-animate names all you want, that wasn't what you were called on. You were all called out on using a term that applies to one group of real people as an insult to others. 'Friendly' or not (and I doubt it started that way), the only people really being insulted here are real Mexicans as Lucky stepped up to let you know and you ALL chose to totally ignore.

Frankly, I doubt I'll ever visit Australia now. Your definition of 'friendly' leaves me totally unimpressed.

And Conrad, tolerating racism only encourages it. Using the nationality of an entire country as an insult is racism. The fact that you're using it in a so called 'friendly' manner doesn't change the fact that real Mexicans would be insulted by it. And yes, that matters.


----------



## Shosh (Oct 19, 2009)

mergirl said:


> Yeah, i didn't actually know what the fuss was about...I was just thinking "Mexico is south of north America". I think a lot of the time people will say things they don't realise will offend people, though when people come out and say they are offended by it, isn't it time to appologise for hurting them and stop doing it?
> Like when Scorsese said "coloured". He is from Norway and English is his second language and so didn't realise that some people might take offense... when informed that some people do on 'here' he appologised and wont use the term here 'coloured again.



But Mer I will say it again, it is a geographical reference nothing more. I am not going to apologize for something that it is NOT.
I live in Southern Australia, my brother lives in the north. He makes a geographical reference nothing more.
The fact that one of my dearest friends is of Mexican descent, and yes the man I am currently talking to is also of Mexican descent has been ignored.
To intimate that I am a racist is outrageous, and I will not stand for it.
I and my fellow Australians have had our characters attacked in this thread, thankfully that issue has been addressed, and an appropriate response implemented. I shall say no more about that. I will put people on ignore.


----------



## Friday (Oct 19, 2009)

Bullshit. You've been told it offends and rather than leave off using it you try to justify it. That's wrong. Period.


----------



## Shosh (Oct 19, 2009)

Friday said:


> Bullshit. You've been told it offends and rather than leave off using it you try to justify it. That's wrong. Period.



What can I say, I have explained it ad nauseaum, and I am not going to explain it again.

I am sorry you feel this way. It is incorrect though.


----------



## mergirl (Oct 19, 2009)

Susannah said:


> But Mer I will say it again, it is a geographical reference nothing more. I am not going to apologize for something that it is NOT.
> I live in Southern Australia, my brother lives in the north. He makes a geographical reference nothing more.
> The fact that one of my dearest friends is of Mexican descent, and yes the man I am currently talking to is also of Mexican descent has been ignored.
> To intimate that I am a racist is outrageous, and I will not stand for it.
> I and my fellow Australians have had our characters attacked in this thread, thankfully that issue has been addressed, and an appropriate response implemented. I shall say no more about that. I will put people on ignore.


See..i'm not sure the geographical thing stands because it is next to terms such as "cockroach", "bannana bender" etc.. The rest of the 'terms of endearment' are all negative or derogatory.. then "Mexican" is thrown in. I wonder why Mexico was chosen out of all the south places in the world. 
I have to say i would never diss Aussi humour as Australian black comedy is my favorite genre of film-(actually..watched muriels wedding on Sat night) -I'm just saying i can see why this could be seen as offensive because 'mexican' is used alongside other things that generally dont sound like nice things to be called.


----------



## littlefairywren (Oct 19, 2009)

I have been watching this thread since it first started. I have also been trying to work out a way to express what keeps mulling around in my head, so as to put my opinion across properly.....sometimes that does not work but here goes.

First off, I have never come across anyone in Australia who uses the insect terms, let alone call those of us in the south Mexicans. But when I first read it on this thread, my ititial thought was it would have started as an insult or used as a derogatory term. I can see what some of the people on the thread have taken offense to. 

Yes, we in Australia are friendly and tend to joke around a bit. That is what we were doing in this thread. I could see no intentional malice was meant. However, I think the civil thing to do is to acknowledge that calling people Mexicans would be insulting to others - particularly from another country. I can think of words in history (one in particular) that was considered acceptable but in today's society should never be uttered.

I hope that was clear enough


----------



## Inhibited (Oct 19, 2009)

I never knew that people from Melbourne were referred to as Mexicans, i understand why now, and i don't have a problem with it but am sorry to those people that if offends.

Though can you please explain what is offensive about cockroaches and Banana bender, these terms i have heard of. Being from NSW we are 
cockroaches when origin comes around..


----------



## Shosh (Oct 19, 2009)

mergirl said:


> See..i'm not sure the geographical thing stands because it is next to terms such as "cockroach", "bannana bender" etc.. The rest of the 'terms of endearment' are all negative or derogatory.. then "Mexican" is thrown in. I wonder why Mexico was chosen out of all the south places in the world.
> I have to say i would never diss Aussi humour as Australian black comedy is my favorite genre of film-(actually..watched muriels wedding on Sat night) -I'm just saying i can see why this could be seen as offensive because 'mexican' is used alongside other things that generally dont sound like nice things to be called.



Banana Bender refers to Queenslanders, as bananas are grown there.

Cockroaches, I only refer to that term when I am speaking about insects that you get from time to time in your home.
Apparently people in New South Wales are referred to as cockroaches, it seems in reference the the annual State of origin Rugby League football games.

Sometimes people refer to there being cane toads in Queensland.

Western Australians are called sand gropers, because of the hot arid desert type areas in the state.

Mexicans refers to people who live in the south, as Mexico is to the south of North America, geographical reference.
Mexico was probably chosen because it is directly underneath North America for goodness sake. No Other reason. 

The term Mexicans is not thrown in with other things, a list of these descriptions of the different states in Australia was given. There is no association to be made, and least not in my mind or heart.

Need I explain all this yet again?

In the midst of all this I had my character attacked, but that seems okey dokey, where some are concerned.

I give up.


----------



## Inhibited (Oct 19, 2009)

Susannah said:


> Banana Bender refers to Queenslanders, as bananas are grown there.
> 
> Cockroaches, I only refer to that term when I am speaking about insects that you get from time to time in your home.
> Sometimes people refer to there being cane toads in Quessnaland.
> ...



We call Queenslanders Banana Benders here as well, and Cane toads, i just don't understand how they can be offensive terms in other countries, or are people offended that Mexican is thrown in with these terms?

Yeah you did get attacked defending our Aussie honour and i thank you for that..


----------



## littlefairywren (Oct 19, 2009)

I have definitely heard the term Banana Benders! But I think I have to start watching football or something to get the hang of all the bugs and animals lol


----------



## mergirl (Oct 19, 2009)

Yeah, i think its the fact that 'mexican' was used alongside those other terms, which seem specific to parts of Australia and are 'in jokes'. 
When was Susannah's character attacked for defending Aussie honour? Was Aussie honour under threat too? 
I don't get the opposition here. If somebody says you have offended them then isn't that when you stop offending them not when you defend your right to offend them? It doesnt make any sense. 
I totally get how cultures clash but Dims is a multicultural site. We all have different histories so each of us needs to listen and to learn from each other so that we don't constantly offend each other all the time.


----------



## Shosh (Oct 19, 2009)

mergirl said:


> Yeah, i think its the fact that 'mexican' was used alongside those other terms, which seem specific to parts of Australia and are 'in jokes'.
> When was Susannah's character attacked for defending Aussie honour? Was Aussie honour under threat too?
> I don't get the opposition here. If somebody says you have offended them then isn't that when you stop offending them not when you defend your right to offend them? It doesnt make any sense.
> I totally get how cultures clash but Dims is a multicultural site. We all have different histories so each of us needs to listen and to learn from each other so that we don't constantly offend each other all the time.



I am a Victorian, Victoria is in the south of Australia. Mexico is to the south of North America. The geographical reference is the only reference being made. What part of that is difficult to understand?
Where was anybody saying anything offensive?

What say you to the fact that Mexico was chosen as a location, because it is directly underneath North America? It was chosen for no other reason, than geographical location.

I have explained the various names for the various states and why they are called that.

Now we Australians are being referred to as sewerage? That is disgraceful, that is offensive.


----------



## Inhibited (Oct 19, 2009)

*Frankly, I doubt I'll ever visit Australia now. Your definition of 'friendly' leaves me totally unimpressed.*

Yeap i think it was


----------



## 1300 Class (Oct 19, 2009)

All I can do is add "+1" to all of what Sosh has so far said on this matter.


----------



## 1300 Class (Oct 19, 2009)

Oh, heres a map, with slight variations on some of the terms, but it illstrates it nonetheless.


----------



## 1300 Class (Oct 19, 2009)

> Anyway, today I’m flat out like a lizard drinking, so before I finish up and go off like a prawn in the sun, I’d better put you straight on the meaning of Banana Bender as John has correctly titled me in his introduction. You would think that Australia, being so isolated from the rest of the world, would assume a feeling of unity. This is far from the truth when you look at the relationships between the states, which are more politically independent than are the countries of the United Kingdom.
> 
> Part of this interstate rivalry produces typically Australian nicknames for other states. So, Sandgropers are those people from Western Australia, due to the fact they live in a state, which is bordered on all sides by sand. People from Canberra are called Yogis, for no reason other than their car number plate’s start with the letter &#8216;Y’. South Australians are Crow Eaters, no doubt from early reflection on the poor farming quality of much of the northern part of that state. (Evidently the place is so dry and dusty that maybe the crows do have to fly backwards to keep the dust out of their eyes.) Tasmanians are Taswegians or Tasmaniacs. Those from the New Territories are know as Territorians or Top Enders, those from Victoria, Mexicans, because they live South of the border and those from New South Wales, Cockroaches, as popularised by Barry Muir, a great Queensland Rugby League player from the 1960s.
> 
> That leaves us Queenslanders or Banana Benders as we are known. As Queensland is the main state where Bananas are grown, it’s not surprising really.


Sorry, the text for the above map.
http://www.gable-enders.co.uk/showlog.php?weblogid=128&contentid=148


----------



## TraciJo67 (Oct 19, 2009)

From Urban Dictionary (slang for the word 'Mexican'):


> "Now obsolete, this was Australian slang for residents of Victoria, the southern-most mainland state of Australia. The Rio Grande in this case is the Murray River which is the border between Victoria and New South Wales.
> 
> *This term was especially popular in the late 80's/early 90's when Victoria was virtually bankrupted by an incompetent state government, in other words we were poor folk from south of the border. Thousands of Victorians migrated to the northern states. *
> 
> ...


 
Yeah. This sounds REALLY, REALLY harmless to me. 

Just good, clean fun.

Kind of like referring to black children as 'pickaninnies' because, after all, it's just a harmless colloquialism! Thing is, whether or not any Australians meant to be racist in using some of the terms expressed here, when they are applied cross-culturally, they are IN FACT, racist terms. And certainly, the origins of the term 'Mexican' aren't as harmless as some have written.

I'm with Mossy. Intended or not, some of what was said here was offensive and it's a shame that instead of continuing to defend that which really is indefensible, people didn't just STOP and LISTEN to the explanations given for why the terms are offensive and then, shut the hell up about using them.


----------



## Miss Vickie (Oct 19, 2009)

TraciJo67 said:


> I'm with Mossy. Intended or not, some of what was said here was offensive and it's a shame that instead of continuing to defend that which really is indefensible, people didn't just STOP and LISTEN to the explanations given for why the terms are offensive and then, shut the hell up about using them.



So many of these terms, at least in the US, are so archaic in their meaning and creation that we often are unaware of their negative connotations. You'd think though that since we're fat and concerned about language used against us, that we'd be more sensitive to pejorative terms used on others.

You'd think.

The term "Mexican" in and of itself shouldn't be perceived as an insult but when it's surrounded by terms like "sand groper", "cockroach" and others, how can it be perceived as anything BUT an insult?


----------



## Isa (Oct 19, 2009)

Susannah said:


> SNIP
> 
> Now we Australians are being referred to as sewerage? That is disgraceful, that is offensive.



If it happened, it was probably being said in a friendly, funny way. By your own word if something is said in that manner it's okay and not offensive, right?


----------



## Weeze (Oct 19, 2009)

Totally off topic....

Can I just say that I LOVE the way people from Australia talk?
Seriously.
One of my favorite parts of my job is getting to talk to a man named "Ray" from... somewhere in Australia, i forget where, and can't share it even if I did, BUT. Yes. Something about the accent just makes me smile 



*insert angry racist accusations here*


----------



## Inhibited (Oct 19, 2009)

*insert angry racist accusations here*

lol am so tempted, well it wouldn't be racist to us, our terms of endearment 
would be offensive to those in the US though.


----------



## Shosh (Oct 19, 2009)

Miss Vickie said:


> So many of these terms, at least in the US, are so archaic in their meaning and creation that we often are unaware of their negative connotations. You'd think though that since we're fat and concerned about language used against us, that we'd be more sensitive to pejorative terms used on others.
> 
> You'd think.
> 
> The term "Mexican" in and of itself shouldn't be perceived as an insult but when it's surrounded by terms like "sand groper", "cockroach" and others, how can it be perceived as anything BUT an insult?



The terms have been explained and explained. They have nothing to do with your cultural experience as an American, they refer to Australian culture.


----------



## Shosh (Oct 19, 2009)

Isa said:


> If it happened, it was probably being said in a friendly, funny way. By your own word if something is said in that manner it's okay and not offensive, right?



I do not believe I ever referred to anybody as sewerage. Thank you.


----------



## TraciJo67 (Oct 19, 2009)

Susannah said:


> The terms have been explained and explained. They have nothing to do with your cultural experience as an American, they refer to Australian culture.



Then why does Urban Dictionary, among other references, claim that the origin comes from "crossing the border" much the way that poor Mexicans reportedly do to escape poverty? Here in the U.S., referring to Mexicans as "cockroaches" or as "poachers" who cross the border is a very quick way to be pinned with the racist label. And speaking carefully here, I'm not calling you racist, Susannah. I'm suggesting that perhaps you didn't understand the origins of the term, since you went out of your way to explain that it's merely a "geographical" reference and you didn't explain any of the uglier connotations. But Monique, and others, have gone out of their way to explain to you why the terms don't translate well cross-culturally, and for the life of me, I don't understand why the response wasn't an immediate, "I'm sorry. I didn't know" rather than, "You're spouting nonsense and you're wrong."


----------



## Shosh (Oct 19, 2009)

TraciJo67 said:


> Then why does Urban Dictionary, among other references, claim that the origin comes from "crossing the border" much the way that poor Mexicans reportedly do to escape poverty? Here in the U.S., referring to Mexicans as "cockroaches" or as "poachers" who cross the border is a very quick way to be pinned with the racist label. And speaking carefully here, I'm not calling you racist, Susannah. I'm suggesting that perhaps you didn't understand the origins of the term, since you went out of your way to explain that it's merely a "geographical" reference and you didn't explain any of the uglier connotations. But Monique, and others, have gone out of their way to explain to you why the terms don't translate well cross-culturally, and for the life of me, I don't understand why the response wasn't an immediate, "I'm sorry. I didn't know" rather than, "You're spouting nonsense and you're wrong."



You know that I am passionate about multi culturalism Traci. So equating me with anything of any racist tone is false. Thank you for understanding that.
My understanding of the term is that it is geographical, that is at least how I read it. You know what, I do not even use these terms in my day to day life, I was explaining why they exist in Australian culture.

I spoke of my friendship with Mimi, and we are very close friends, I am going to see her next year. That was ridiculed by Monique, which I find offensive.
She then went on to accuse me of using my family heritage to try to get the upper hand in the discussion, which I find offensive. I spoke of my family heritage to illustrate the point that my family has come from very tragic circumstances, and I am the first to understand what racism is, given those circumstances.

Australians have now been referred to as sewerage. That is disgraceful, and it has now ruined a friendship that I had with a person here.


----------



## TraciJo67 (Oct 19, 2009)

Susannah said:


> You know that I am passionate about multi culturalism Traci. So equating me with anything of any racist tone is false. Thank you for understanding that.



I didn't say that I understood it, Susannah. What I said was that I don't have enough information to flatly accuse you of racism, when the only certain thing that I see in front of me is perhaps ignorance of the origins of the term. Actually, I do not understand it at all. You spoke something as fact (i.e., the term is Australian, hence Mossy couldn't possibly understand, and its origin isn't racist ... when in fact, the origin is EXACTLY the same in Australia as what comes to mind when Americans refer to Mexicans as "border crossing _________" <insert epithets here>). You were wrong. Instead of acknowledging that, you insisted upon being correct. No, I don't understand that, at all. 



> I spoke of my friendship with Mimi, and we are very close friends, I am going to see her next year. That was ridiculed by Monique, which I find offensive.
> She then went on to accuse me of using my family heritage to try to get the upper hand in the discussion, which I find offensive. I spoke of my family heritage to illustrate the point that my family has come from very tragic circumstances, and I am the first to understand what racism is, given those circumstances.



Perhaps I can clarify this, Susannah. In the U.S. at least (and I've always assumed, elsewhere), pulling out a black/mexican/asian/gay friend as an example of how one couldn't possibly be racist/biased/homophobic isn't a good way to illustrate the point. It is, in fact, the fall-back defense of cluelessly racist people (for examples, see the thread about the judge who refused to issue a marriage license to a mixed-race couple). And Lucky explained to you, perfectly concisely, why it may not be a good idea to use your family heritage as a means by which to win an argument. Specifically, not this kind of argument. I couldn't say it any better, and certainly would be far less concise, so I'd just suggest that you re-read her contribution to the thread. Assuming, that is, that you're actually interested in the input.



> Australians have now been referred to as sewerage. That is disgraceful, and it has now ruined a friendship that I had with a person here.



How many times must this happen, Susannah, before you start to wonder if perhaps you may have *something* to do with why it is happening?


----------



## Sandie S-R (Oct 19, 2009)

This thread has steered completely off topic and is bordering on HP territory.

It is being closed.

/modertor


----------

